

The End of a Dream: Couchsurfing's Fall - ojbyrne
http://www.bootsnall.com/articles/13-05/couchsurfings-fall.html

======
wjnc
It's a good read about how not to treat your user base when focusing on
growth.

If you toss away big chunks of user edited content, you don't stand a chance
of retaining those users. Since the users making content are your key users
(the 20% so to say), you are actively destroying your small world by
estranging them.

A nice balance is in HBR on how TED [1] reacted to the scandals concerning
TEDx. They empowered their network while also increasing quality.

[1] <http://hbr.org/2013/04/when-ted-lost-control-of-its-crowd/>

